# Rear Deck Speakers



## Xryder311 (May 19, 2012)

I am installing six new speakers in my 04', how do i get the paneling off of the rear deck to cean it up back there? and anyone know the speakerwire colors for those two in the head unit? they are different than what was on those speakers...


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

You have to remove the rear seats to get the rear deck out.


----------



## Xryder311 (May 19, 2012)

thanks


----------

